

UK Most Internet Based Economy - mcdowall
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17405016

======
parenthesis
The small size of the UK gives online retail here an advantage over the US:
cost-effective next day delivery to (almost) anywhere in the UK is possible
from a single fulfilment centre.

~~~
citricsquid
It's one of my favourite things about the UK. I can order from ebuyer.com who
do next day delivery up until 11pm and have it in my hand 8am the next day.
From order to me in 9 hours is amazing, _so_ convenient.

~~~
frumbulus
I agree and yet I eagerly anticipate automated freight tubes which will
deliver my order within an hour. (Groceries aside, think what that will do for
manufacturing!)

~~~
alexchamberlain
I have a dream. A dream of automated freight running under or besides the
consumer roads of the future. A dream of roads not being dug up every other
week to repair XYZ Utilities dodgy handy work.

~~~
chefsurfing
How would your dream compare and contrast to an efficient freight rail system?

~~~
alexchamberlain
I may not have thought this dream through that thoroughly... Off the cuff...

\- Both could be railed options... Mine smaller and cheaper 100% autonomous
units. \- Mine distributed. The units could _live_ in garages under peoples
homes when not needed. \- Mine expensive - rail already exists.

------
mjburgess
Sex is a vice?

It's interesting how much Victorian baggage people carry around... even in
articles on the Internet and the economy!

~~~
bh42222
On the Anglophone Internet for sure, dominated as it is by the US and UK. But
what ever Scandinavian or Dutch written parts of the Internet there might be,
small as they are, should be refreshingly free of Victorian baggage.

------
tomelders
"While only a quarter of those surveyed said they would consider giving up sex
for a year in order to maintain their broadband connection..."

Go back 10 years and the response to that question would have been very very
different.

------
alexchamberlain
Given this, why do we have substandard broadband?

------
MRonney
It would probably be 20% if we didn't sit at our desks all day looking at
Hackernews.

------
Porter_423
Is it really fruitful for the country?And also how long it will be safe?

